# Diabetic Pastries



## truthfulwon (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know if anyone is a diabetic, but my sister's Staci is the diabetic pastry chef. She has good recipes on her blog and also has come out with her book, "The Diabetic Pastry Chef".

I myself am not a diabetic, but the pastries are delicious. You cannot tell they are diabetic pastries. We all know how diabetic desserts were just plan disgusting. Well I am here to tell you they don't have to be, So enjoy!

Here are two recipes for muffins.

*Two-Ingredient Muffins
Friday, August 24th, 2007 
1 (18.5-oz) box chocolate cake mix
1 (15 oz) can pumpkin puree

Mix together and fill greased muffin tins two-thirds full. Bake at 350 degrees until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean about 20 to 25 minutes.

Try this with Pillsbury's reduced sugar Devil's Food cake mix.

Be sure to buy pumpkin puree and not pumpkin pie mix.*

*Amish Raisin Bran Muffins
Tuesday, July 10th, 2007 
2 1/2 c whole wheat flour
1 c soy flour
1 1/2 c white flour
6 tsp baking soda
1 c sugar
3 tsp salt
4 c buttermilk
4 eggs beaten
1 c canola oil
10 oz box raisin bran flakes

The original directions simply say "mix all together." I mixed together all dry ingredients, including bran flakes. I then added all wet ingredients and mixed quickly. Do not overmix. Dough will keep in refrigerator for 6 weeks. I baked all at one time and put in the freezer. Bake at 400 degrees for about 12 to 15 mins or until done.

The original recipe called for 5 c white flour, any type of oil and 3 c sugar. It also said you could add extra raisins, but I did not. I was very pleased with the results! Please keep in mind that you should use your judgment as to what flours to use and in what proportion to mix them. I baked my muffins at 375 degrees.

As a sidenote, King Arthur Flour now has a white whole wheat flour that has all of the fiber and nutrition as traditional whole wheat flour. If you prefer not to mix your own flours, this is a good alternative.

*Here is the link below.

Welcome | The Diabetic Pastry Chef


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool Reicpe! My father in law is a diabetic. I'll have to give this a try!


----------



## truthfulwon (Jan 27, 2010)

Here are some more good recipes from the Diabetic Pastry Chef.

Welcome | The Diabetic Pastry Chef

*Oatmeal Breakfast Pancakes
1 c sifted whole wheat pastry or whole wheat regular flour
1 c rolled oats
1/2 tsp salt
2 1/2 tsp baking powder
1 1/2 c milk
1 egg
2 T canola oil or melted butter

Mix together the dry ingredients, add the wet ingredients and stir or whisk. Drop by 1/4 cup onto lightly greased griddle. Cook until top is covered with bubbles, turn and cook other side. Yields 10-12.*

*
Whole Wheat Pancakes
1 c whole wheat pastry flour
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/4 tsp salt
1 egg
1 c buttermilk
2 T canola oil

Sift the dry ingredients, add the wet ingredients and whisk just until combined. Do not overmix. Do not double this recipe. Drop by 1/4 cupfuls onto griddle or skillet that contains a small amount of heated oil. Serve with sugar free syrup.

The original recipe called for white flour, 1/2 tsp salt and 2 T melted butter. I sometimes will mix 1/2 c white flour and 1/2 c whole wheat flour to make these. The original recipe cautioned not to try to double this recipe but to make additional batches if needed. I have not tried to double the recipe. Do not try to use soy flour in this recipe as the pancakes will stick.*

*
Whole Wheat Waffles
2 c whole wheat pastry flour
1 T Splenda
1 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp baking powder
1/2 tsp salt
2 eggs
2 c buttermilk or sour milk or combination of the two
1 T vanilla
2 T canola oil

In large bowl, combine dry ingredients. In separate smaller bowl, combine wet ingredients. Add wet ingredients to dry ingredients and whisk just until mixed.

Do not use soy flour in this recipe, as it will stick to the griddle.

Do forgive me that I no longer have the original recipe that inspired these waffles. I sometimes mix 1 c whole wheat flour and 1 c white all purpose flour to make these. I have not tried this yet, but I would not hesitate to use oat flour mixed with half whole wheat flour in this recipe. This recipe does not raise my blood sugar. I love it!*


----------



## truthfulwon (Jan 27, 2010)

http://diabeticpastrychef.com/category/welcome/

*Spiced Tea
Monday, April 20th, 2009 
8 tea bags
4 quarts water
2 oranges, washed and quartered
1 1/3 c Splenda
ground cinnamon
ground nutmeg
ground cloves

Steep teabags in boiling water and cool. Add to pitcher. By hand, squeeze the juice from the oranges into the pitcher. Drop the squeezed quarters into the pitcher. Stir in the Splenda and add cinnamon, nutmeg and cloves to taste. Stir and chill.

Note: Lemons can be substituted for the oranges, or a combination of oranges and lemons can be added. Yield: 1 gallon.*

*Mexican Hot Chocolate
Sunday, April 19th, 2009 
1/2 square unsweetened chocolate
2 tsps Splenda
1/4 tsp ground cinnamon
1 c milk

Place all ingredients in top of double boiler and heat until chocolate melts. Whip vigorously untl a good foam forms on top. Top with whipped cream and an additional sprinkle of cinnamon.*


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*diabetic friendly canning recipes*

These are recipes for canning in a boiling water bath. As with all canning recipes, refer to most recent canning guidelines; also check boil times for your altitude and adjust accordingly.

Diabetic Ketchup

5 1/2 oz can tomato paste
1/2 c white vinegar
1/4 c whey low (a diabetic friendly sweetener)
3/4 tsp table salt
1/8 tsp ground cloves

Stir all ingredients together in a saucepan. Stir over medium high heat until it
comes to a boil.

Pour into sterilized half pint jar within 1/4" from top. Place sterilized lid on
and screw on metal band.

Process for 10 minutes by boiling water bath method.

Makes 1 half pint (increase measurements according to how many half pints you want to process at once)

Nutritional break down: 
Tomato paste per oz. - Calories 23, fat 0, Cholesterol 0, Sodium 27 mg, 
Carbohydrates 5 g, Dietary fiber 1 g, Sugars 3 g, Protein 1 g.

Vinegar per half cup - Calories 22 - all others 0

Whey Low 1/4 c - Calories 48 (Sugar - 194 calories) net impact carbs 12 g.

Salt 3/4 tsp - sodium 1743 mg.

Total calories per recipe - 196.50

No Sugar Added Apple Butter
12 - 15 Apples cored and quartered
1 can thawed "frozen apple juice"
1 tsp Cinnamon
1/4 tsp Cloves
Core, quarter apples (Don't peel them). Combine apples, juice in a slow cooker. Cover, cook on low 10-12 hours till apples are soft. Remove from crock pot; blend until smooth. Return to pot; add remaining ingredients. Cover, cook on low 1 hour. Will keep several weeks in refrigerator; or, pour into hot sterilized jars, process by boiling water bath canning method for 10 minutes. Makes 8 cups

Sweet Peppers with Splenda
Red & green bell peppers 
vegetable oil 
canning salt 
2 cups cider vinegar - 5% acidity 
3 cups Splenda 
3 cups water

Preparation - 
Core, seed and cut peppers into 1/4" to 1/2" strips. Place pepper strips into pint jars. Add 1/4 tsp oil and 1/2 tsp. salt to each jar. (jars should be hot) In a large saucepan, stir Splenda into vinegar and water. Bring to a boil, reduce heat and simmer for 5 minutes. Pour hot syrup into jars over peppers; fill to 1/2" from top of jar. Adjust caps and bands on jars. Process 15 minutes in a boiling water bath.


----------

